# SWGRS Friday Tommy's Pictures



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Friday we set up the steam track and ran some trains. We wound down the day at the hotel bar.










Setting up.










Dwight - See what happens when your not here? They run diesels on the STEAM TRACK!!!!!




























































Now were running steam.



















Setting up at the Door Hollow.











Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again, Tommy for the coverage! This was the first thing I went to this morning. Nice to see some familiar faces getting together again. Today should be a lot of fun! 
Chris


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight - See what happens when your not here? They run diesels on the STEAM TRACK!!!!! 

































Stan and JJ are on my list. Oh, how things have decayed!

Thanks again, Tommy for the coverage! This was the first thing I went to this morning. Nice to see some familiar faces getting together again.

I second that Tommy. First place I went this morning as well... and what do I find?

*Desecration!! Blasphemy!! Stone them!!*









*
(or the modern equivalent thereof)*


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

See how quickly you can loose control, Dwight. You must stand quard every minute....









The show hasn't really started yet but it's been so far.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Today we are running Live Steam. Matt Abreu will have his new K36 on the track. Will see what else all shows up. 

Miss not having you here Dwight and Bob because you 2 are the ones who got me started in Live Steam..... 

Of course the the battery guys think it makes a great track for them. Stay tuned for devlopments that happen today.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tommy for the pictures. I agree with Chris.....this was the first thing I did this morning (after the coffee), check how you folks are doing. Ah the humanity! Poor Dwight. 

We'll see you guys this morning when we bring our train to the Fairplex layout. I see John C. and JJ are in the "peanut gallery" already. Great coverage!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like those diesels are looking for an accident to happen.







. Thanks for the update. Sure widh I could have made it. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like those diesels are looking for an accident to happen.With Stan and JJ runnin' 'em, you have no idea just how true that is!!! On an elevated (supposedly steam) track, can you say "lawn dart?" hehehe


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Great coverage! More pics more pics!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to see some old friends I see every year at Marty's. Ron Senek is coming down also, not taking any trains though, he said.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Please post photos at the Fairplex layout during run time....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Dwight I do believe you have hit it on the head. Get those boys together and they are derailment city.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That new steam track was darn nice, and I really liked the steam power converted FA units! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Stan and I were in such a state of dispair because Dwight did not come that we ran Diesels on the alter of steam. We are sure that Dwight will be there next year to re sanctify the alter again.










When the cat is away the mice will place HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE


PS I was wondering why they told me to look dignafied. Little did I know that John C was fooling around behind my back.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Photos of the new steam track???


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty....the blue track setup in the photos above are the "new steam track".


----------

